# Turkey -- spritz or baste



## dougbennett

I seem to have conflicting info about a turkey smoke. Some sites say baste with EVOO. Other say to baste with butter. But how often? And is it OK to spritz a turkey with apple juice like I do with a  Boston butt? Thanks to all.


----------



## big-fokker

Hey DougBennett,
I think it's all a matter of personal preference. When I do chickens I spray with AJ, however, my first whole turkey smoke will be on tuesday and I think I'm gonna baste.
My chix get sprayed every 30 min and I'll do the same with the turkey


----------



## bbq bubba

This has been discussed already this afternoon.........http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=10605


----------



## deejaydebi

I sprizt everything with apple juice - even turkeys! If you brine you don't need to baste. Injecting really make the turkey or chicken taste great inside and out.


----------



## gypsyseagod

i like to spritz w/ different things but for bird it always contains an oil & done around 300 for the crispy skin- but then there's so many variations to get the crispy skin... just preference- do w3hat you feel is best.


----------



## big-fokker

...okay...lemme get this straight...it was said above that if you brine, you shouldn't need to baste....not trying to contradict here, but isn't spritzing/spraying the exact same as basting? No matter which way you do it, (baste/spritz/spray) you're still (re)introducing moisture to the surface of the meat during the smoke...right...


----------

